# Extreme dimension call



## Tbbarber (May 12, 2012)

So I'm catching up on watching predator quest. They're running an extreme dimension electronic call. Anyone used these? How are they working? Looks like they're going for around $150. Lots
Cheaper than a fox pro. But is the sound quality there?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've seen the foxpro spitfire in the banner to the right for $179...Where did you find it for $150 ?

http://www.allpredat...reme-Dimension/


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I think he was saying the Extreme Dimension was cheaper at $150.00


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have the Extreme Dimensions mini phantom remote, it has a range approaching 150 yards. It doesnt go low enough for my likings, has preloaded calls on "sticks" so you have no control of what sounds you can get other than their sticks. Sounds are IMO ok for beginners and dont really toot my whistle--but it has called in yotes. If I had it to do again I would save for the foxpro spitfire, and get one where you can pick your sounds to your style of calling. Also there is a post here in PT where the top 25 sounds for a foxpro, were selected by memebers who have one. So in that regard the sounds are tested and approved so to speak. Go with hand calls for now save your money and get the right ecall the first go round--wish I had.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

220swift said:


> I think he was saying the Extreme Dimension was cheaper at $150.00


You're right, I was trying to say the FP is in the banner at $179.00 and the Extreme dimension from my link is like $250. I wondered where he found the ED for 150


----------



## Tbbarber (May 12, 2012)

I went to extreme dimensions website. $179 seems like a great price for
Foxpro. I currently use a hand full of different hand calls. Just would be nice to switch sounds by just pushing a button rather than scrambling for a different call hanging on my neck. I've heard only good things about the Foxpro.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

you wouldn't be disappointed......


----------



## Tbbarber (May 12, 2012)

Ok. That settles it. Foxpro it is. Thanks guys.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wasn't the 179 price for the wired model ? the wireless with remote was like 250...correct me if i'm wrong.
You'll be really happy with the Foxpro.


----------



## Tbbarber (May 12, 2012)

On cabelas website it's listed at $179. All reviews say the remote has great ranger.


----------

